# AES Lausanne 2004...



## c-66 (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon, je viens de recevoir un coup de fil de Golf, il posait son postérieur sur le siège d'un TGV direction Lausanne. Il devrait arriver vers 17h00 je pense (j'aurais un appel de sa part à ce moment).

J'ai déjà qqch de prévu ce soir mais j'irais boire un verre avec lui en ville, si qq veut nous rejoindre, faites-moi signe.


----------



## Spécialiste-Généraliste (23 Juillet 2004)

Lausanne çà fait un peu loin, désolé


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

Je te fais signe! 


Je passe te chercher avec mon périphérique Bluetooth qui sort de carrosserie?


----------



## iMax (23 Juillet 2004)

Je fais signe aussi, je serai certainement à Lausanne un moment ce soir, alors pourquoi pas 

A quelle heure et où?


----------



## c-66 (23 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je passe te chercher avec mon périphérique Bluetooth qui sort de carrosserie?



Bon, le rendez-vous est fixé à partir de 17h45 (j'arriverais dans ces eaux là) à Ouchy. On se voit où ? MGM, Café du Port, Chateau ?


----------



## iMax (23 Juillet 2004)

Je sors du taf à 21h. Tant pis...


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le rendez-vous est fixé à partir de 17h45 (j'arriverais dans ces eaux là) à Ouchy. On se voit où ? MGM, Café du Port, Chateau ?


MGM.

Je débarquerais de la rue du Lac à 17h45 tapante. 

On se boit un godet sur place ou on monte en ville?


----------



## c-66 (23 Juillet 2004)

Comme j'ai dit moi j'ai déjà qqch de prévu ce soir donc je peux pas faire long alors si on reste sur place, ça me permettra de rester avec vous plus longtemps.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

Je découvre ce sujet à l'instant... Pas de bol, je suis au boulot.  Je vous aurais bien rejoint. Cyril m'avait bien parlé, cet après-midi sur iChat, d'une petite sortie ce soir, mais je savais pas que le nounours Golf venait...


----------



## golf (24 Juillet 2004)

Woua l4qccueil Vqudoi :9

T'ain de clavier franco-suisse 

Je disais vive l'accueil Vaudois.
Merci a Veejee, toujours egal a lui-meme 
Salut tout particulier a Sylko


nb : geniale la Sylkomobile... J'ai pas bien compris a quoi sert le mec au volant !!!


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2004)

C'était très sympa. Content de t'avoir rencontré. 
On se retrouvera à Paris, où je ferais d'autres démos avec ma Sylkomobile.


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, je viens de planifier un petit WE Vaudois pour les 24, 25 et 26 septembre 



			
				Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le rendez-vous est fixé à partir de 17h45 (j'arriverais dans ces eaux là) à Ouchy. On se voit où ? MGM, Café du Port, Chateau ?


Même heure d'arrivée vendredi vers 17 h...
Un RV à Ouchy sur la terrasse du café du port à 18 h, pour un simple pôt, cela vous dirait ?


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On se retrouvera à Paris, où je ferais d'autres démos avec ma Sylkomobile.





A propos, tu l'as récupérée ?


----------



## c-66 (16 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens de planifier un petit WE Vaudois
> 
> 
> Même heure d'arrivée vendredi vers 17 h...
> Un RV à Ouchy sur la terrasse du café du port à 18 h, cela vous dirait ?



Ce vendredi !!!!!!

Bon, l'intitulé c'est "à l'arrache" mais trop pour moi, je doute que je puisse venir. Désolé


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ce vendredi !!!!!!
> 
> Bon, l'intitulé c'est "à l'arrache" mais trop pour moi, je doute que je puisse venir. Désolé


Oups, j'avais oublié un détail 
Rectifié 


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens de planifier un petit WE Vaudois pour les 24, 25 et 26 septembre


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2004)

je viens aussi


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens de planifier un petit WE Vaudois pour les 24, 25 et 26 septembre
> 
> 
> Même heure d'arrivée vendredi vers 17 h...
> Un RV à Ouchy sur la terrasse du café du port à 18 h, cela vous dirait ?



Vendredi 24, ça joue pile poil, j'ai congé.


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Vous regardez cette proposition aussi


----------



## c-66 (16 Septembre 2004)

Heureusement que t'as rectifié  Bon, à priori je viens, j'ai pas mon agenda sous la main mais je note.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que t'as rectifié  Bon, à priori je viens, j'ai pas mon agenda sous la main mais je note.


Excellent ! je vais pouvoir faire chier un admin et au moins deux modérateurs (et j'espère deux de plus)   (air se frotte les mains)


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

Ah bon


----------



## LeSqual (17 Septembre 2004)

J'ai juste une petite question concernant l'AES à l'arrache de samedi prochain:

Un Squal et un Orque dans le même bar&#8230; ça donne quoi?

suivant les réponses... je viens le samedi!

Mille BizouX  :love:


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Un Squal et un Orque dans le même bar? ça donne quoi?





> L'ÉPAULARD OU L'ORQUE
> Son alimentation
> 
> Les orques mangent des poissons, des calmars, des oiseaux de mer, y compris des manchots, des pinnipèdes (c'est un ordre de mammifères adaptés à la vie aquatique, à corps couvert d'une fourrure), phoques et d'autres cétacés. Il y en a qui ont déjà vu des orques attraper un rorqual bleu (baleine bleue). L'épaulard est la seule baleine à manger des animaux au sang chaud, mammifères (marsouins, phoques) ou oiseaux.
> ...


Çà va, t'es peinard, tu peux venir


----------



## LeSqual (17 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà va, t'es peinard, tu peux venir



Merci pour les infos.

Dommage que je ne sois pas un oiseau, j'aurais bien pris un grand coup de queue! :rateau: 

Alors à samedi,

Mille Byzoux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) On se retrouvera à Paris, où je ferais d'autres démos avec ma Sylkomobile.



On a bien vu, la démo...  :casse:



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos.
> 
> Dommage que je ne sois pas un oiseau, j'aurais bien pris un grand coup de queue! :rateau:
> 
> ...



C'est vendredi, non?


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2004)

Bah, il veut peut être faire des étapes 

Ou alors, il se mélange les crayons avec la Mini SAES Vaudoise...


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Septembre 2004)

LeSqual et moi-même seront pas libres vendredi. Par contre samedi, on sera sur Lausanne l'après-midi. On peut se voir après pour boire un verre?!


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Cela devrait pouvoir se faire 
Je verrai avec WebO pour le relais...


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2004)

Si ça se fait pas trop tard le samedi (l'après-midi ?) je pourrais peut-être être des vôtres  sous réserve de confirmation : j'suis un peu débordée en ce moment. :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se fait pas trop tard le samedi (l'après-midi ?) je pourrais peut-être être des vôtres  sous réserve de confirmation : j'suis un peu débordée en ce moment. :rose:


pas de problème c'est au bord du lac


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se fait pas trop tard le samedi (l'après-midi ?) je pourrais peut-être être des vôtres  sous réserve de confirmation : j'suis un peu débordée en ce moment. :rose:


Attention, il y a deux choses qui se dessinent !
Moi j'ai proposé :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> ...Même heure d'arrivée vendredi [le 24/09] vers 17 h...
> *Un RV à Ouchy sur la terrasse du café du port à 18 h*, pour un simple pôt, cela vous dirait ?


J'ai bien écrit le vendredi 24 

Maintenant, certains n'étant pas dispo, je suis aussi partant pour, *en plus*, un 2è RV le samedi 
Lieu et heure à préciser !...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

On ne serait pas là à deux doigts d'un débat sur la défragmetation ?


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne serait pas là à deux doigts d'un débat sur la défragmetation ?


Ah çà ! Mais cela ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, vous êtes des "bois sans soif" alors quand il n'y a pas assez d'occasions, on en crée


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

si on résume un peu y à vendredi :


Golf
Veejee
WebO
supermoquette

et samedi :


Golf
WebO
Pitchoune
LeSqual
év. Macounette ?


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

8 x 8 mousses + une option de 8 
...c'est tout bon çà


----------



## Macounette (21 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il y a deux choses qui se dessinent !
> Moi j'ai proposé :
> 
> J'ai bien écrit le vendredi 24
> ...


Pas de souci, si je viens ce serait le samedi (le vendredi je bosse, et être à Ouchy à 18h juste pour prendre un pot ce sera difficile depuis mon bled) 
On pourrait se faire une petite fondue nan ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci, si je viens ce serait le samedi (le vendredi je bosse, et être à Ouchy à 18h juste pour prendre un pot ce sera difficile depuis mon bled)
> On pourrait se faire une petite fondue nan ?



Une fondue... quelle bonne idée...    :love: 

Sinon, ils doivent le confirmer ici  , mais Pitchoune et LeSqual peuvent se libérer samedi vers 17-18 heures.


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une fondue... quelle bonne idée...    :love:
> 
> Sinon, ils doivent le confirmer ici  , mais Pitchoune et LeSqual peuvent se libérer samedi vers 17-18 heures.



On confirme que l'on peut venir vers 17-18h!

A +


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'en sais rien.. je viendrais bien un petit moment, mais c'est encore trop tôt pour savoir si ça joue pour moi


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2004)

Hélas, ça ne va pour moi ni vendredi ni samedi 

Rdz vs en octobre


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

On résume :

vendredi :

Golf
Veejee
WebO
supermoquette
?

samedi :

Golf pour 17/18 après je ne sais pas encore !
WebO
Pitchoune
LeSqual
Macounette

Et samedi, surtout : où ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je confirme, je serai là le samedi. 
Mais je ne pourrai pas être à Lausanne avant 14h.

Je suggère qu'on aille boire un pot quelque part de central, pas loin de la gare (ou facilement accessible avec les T.P.). Et éventuellement aller manger un coup plus tard, pour ceux qui restent...

Les Lausannois, vous suggérez quoi / où ?


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

On résume :

vendredi à Ouchy sur la terrasse du café du port à 18 h :

Golf
Veejee
WebO
supermoquette
?

samedi à partir de 14 h [à re préciser] à ???? [pas loin de la gare] :

Golf
WebO
Pitchoune
LeSqual
Macounette


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

pas loin de la gare avec les bus et le "métro" ca veut dire un peu tout lausanne 

au fait y a le wifi sur la terrasse du café du port


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> samedi à partir de 14 h [à re préciser] à ???? [pas loin de la gare] :
> 
> Golf
> WebO
> ...


euhhh j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait que ça se fasse à 14h hein ? :rose:
J'ai tout simplement voulu dire que je ne peux pas être avant cette heure-là sur Lausanne.
Cela me convient tout à fait que le rdv soit plus tard. Et pour la proximité de la gare, je pensais plutôt si cela se fait en soirée, histoire de ne pas rater le dernier train 

Voili


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

Oui Macounette : "à partir de" 
Pitchoune & LeSqual ont écrit : "On confirme que l'on peut venir vers 17-18h!"

Donc on a un repère


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui Macounette : "à partir de"
> Pitchoune & LeSqual ont écrit : "On confirme que l'on peut venir vers 17-18h!"
> 
> Donc on a un repère


 OK, merci... 
vous avez des précisions quant à la date/heure pour samedi ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Cela me convient tout à fait que le rdv soit plus tard. Et pour la proximité de la gare, je pensais plutôt si cela se fait en soirée, histoire de ne pas rater le dernier train
> 
> Voili



Bah, au pire Supermoquette t'hébergera...   :casse:



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> OK, merci...
> vous avez des précisions quant à la date/heure pour samedi ?



Dans l'après-midi, et je pense qu'on en discutera demain soir vendredi (lieu, heure, etc.). Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, au pire Supermoquette t'hébergera...   :casse:


Ça dépend, il est musclé ton ami macounette?


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, au pire Supermoquette t'hébergera...   :casse:


C'est ça.   :casse:  
Tout compte fait j'ai un truc à faire, le samedi...  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'après-midi, et je pense qu'on en discutera demain soir vendredi (lieu, heure, etc.). Je te tiens au courant.


oki. merci 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, il est musclé ton ami macounette?


plutôt, oui    il est fort comme un ours.  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai pas le temps de tout lire, et les nioubs (surtout Suisses ou Belges) servent à ca. Il y a un rencard? où? Quand? Pour l'hebergement c'est simple : celui qui fait le plus gros chèque peut se vanter ensuite d'avoir eu l'Amok at home et vendre les draps, lit et autre accessoires touchés -ce qui devrait lui apporter une bonne somme (de quoi tenir jusqu'à la retraite en se demmerdant avec le paypal de mackie).

Voilà. Un petit résumé?


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (de quoi tenir jusqu'à la retraite en se demmerdant avec le paypal de mackie).



mon compte paypal c'est pas une pension d'invalidité


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas le temps de tout lire, et les nioubs (surtout Suisses ou Belges) servent à ca. Il y a un rencard? où? Quand? Pour l'hebergement c'est simple : celui qui fait le plus gros chèque peut se vanter ensuite d'avoir eu l'Amok at home et vendre les draps, lit et autre accessoires touchés -ce qui devrait lui apporter une bonne somme (de quoi tenir jusqu'à la retraite en se demmerdant avec le paypal de mackie).
> 
> Voilà. Un petit résumé?



C'est simple, ce soir vers 18h au Café du Port à Lausanne et ne soit pas en retard


----------



## c-66 (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon, donc vendredi, samedi, les deux ? Je comprends plus. J'ai pas mal de boulot à terminer avant le week-end donc je sais pas à quelle heure je sors mais si c'est confirmé ce soir je tente un passage vu que c'est sur le chemin...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, donc vendredi, samedi, les deux ?



Oui, donc...



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> vendredi :
> 
> Golf
> Veejee
> ...



Pour samedi, on discutera encore de l'heure et de l'endroit ce soir.


----------



## sylko (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est bon, j'en sais un peu plus. Je serais donc, dispo. 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> On résume :
> 
> vendredi à Ouchy sur la terrasse du café du port à 18 h :
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, donc vendredi, samedi, les deux ? Je comprends plus.


Pratique pour un admin   faut-il venir te chercher à ton bureau ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon compte paypal c'est pas une pension d'invalidité



Plus besoin de travailler Mackie, Amok c'est mieux que TacOTac ou Vegas !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Une fin d'après-midi et une soirée sympa autour d'une bière en compagnie de Golf et son amie, Sylko, Cyril, Supermoquette (oui... en vrai, et tout avec la moustache  ) et moi-même. 

Le planning pour demain, c'est rendez-vous à 17 heures au café restaurant Freeport à la gare de Lausanne. Et pour la suite du programme c'est en principe fondue au Café Romand.  On en discutera de toute manière ensemble.

Voili, voilou. 

A demain.


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2004)

Ca promet.  j'y serai


----------



## LeSqual (25 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui Macounette : "à partir de"
> Pitchoune & LeSqual ont écrit : "On confirme que l'on peut venir vers 17-18h!"
> 
> Donc on a un repère



Est-ce que je viens en Squal ou en Oiseau ce soir
 :rateau:   

Mille Bisoux  :love:


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2004)

RV sympa, comme d'hab 
St Macloud en chair et en os, lol
Tous étaient là...
Un regret tout de même, ne pas avoir pu prendre Veejee en photo sur son vélo en iPodAttitude 

La suite des aventures Vaudoises plus tard


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> RV sympa, comme d'hab
> St Macloud en chair et en os, lol
> Tous étaient là...
> Un regret tout de même, ne pas avoir pu prendre Veejee en photo sur son vélo en iPodAttitude
> ...


oui bon la prochaine fois évite de me mordre pour vérifier que j'suis pas un troll j'ai mal au bras là   

très cool effectivement, me suis retenu ai bu que deux chopes


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2004)

T'as bien fait de ne pas préciser la taille des chopes


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de ne pas préciser la taille des chopes


ben comme j'en ai bu 4 autres après sans compter les grappas je suis pas sûr d'être présentable pour ce soir   par contre question amusement c'est la nuit des musées ce soir à lausanne www.lanuitdesmusees.ch 

sous la place de l'europe (mouahahahahahahah) à la gare souterraine du LEB y a de l'electro tonight et de la bonne ! et tout ca pour le meme billet d'entrée que les muséeS !

22h30-00h30 Poor Records presents « Ich Möchte Ein Eicher Sein » feat. Kid  Chocolat, BellWald, Love Motel, Mlle Shalala & The Knack.
Une version  live de leur album de reprises, remixes et variations autour des créations de  Stephan Eicher et de son groupe des années 80, Grauzone. Sur le projet on  retrouve aussi un panaché d?"électroniciens": Headman, Readymade FC,  Seelenluft, Velma, Water Lilly et Waldorf parmi d?autres.  

mais surtout:

00h30-01h30 Swayzak live feat. Richard Davis, K7!, UK   <- putain c'est trop bien ça en plus sur deux powerbooks 
Swayzak, ce duo londonien, distribué par le fameux label K7 !, est connu pour  le raffinement de son style dub-techno minimale. Il nous fait l'honneur de  présenter au musée éphémère son tout nouvel album "Loops from the  Bergerie", sorti ce mois de septembre et marqué par un son plus analogique  et plus chaud que les opus précédents. Le duo est accompagné du chanteur  Richard Davis, déjà présent sur de précédentes compositions.   

et encore :

01h30-04h00 Water Lilly, Mental Groove, Genève  
Depuis ses débuts comme DJ en 1996, Water Lily s?est forgé un parcours  exemplaire dans le milieu électro. Ses compositions, publiées sur les labels  Mental Groove, Viking Music, Laser Gun ou encore Gigolo à Berlin, sont  reprises par de nombreux DJs de renommée internationale.  

oui j'ai copy-pasté le dossier de presse


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2004)

Zut et dire qu'on a raté ça    d'ailleurs, dommage que tu ne sois pas venu 

Soirée hypersympa :love: j'ai été ravie de faire la connaissance de WebO, de golf et de son amie, de Sylko, de Pitchoune, LeSquale et leur ami (Xavier ?) qui semblait être très intéressé par les nouvelles technologies (iPod, Palm...)   

Soirée entamée autour d'une bière belge (Blanche de Brugs) et terminée autour d'une bonne fondue, où on a parlé de tout et de rien : de Palm, de Mac, d'histoire, de géo, d'origines, de voyages, du réel et des rencontres virtuelles ...    bref une soirée super-sympa, et j'espère franchement qu'on en refera une très, très vite ! :love: :love: 

Je ne regrette qu'une chose : d'avoir dû partir un peu précipitemment pour ne pas rater mon train  et de ce fait de ne pas avoir eu le temps de dire au revoir à tout le monde  désolée... bisous à vous :love:

Merci à golf et WebO d'avoir organisé :love: bisous à vous aussi :love: et vivement la prochaine


----------



## sylko (26 Septembre 2004)

Je confirme. C'était très sympa!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2004)

Pas grand chose à ajouter.  Une soirée effectivement très sympathique en compagnie de Golf et son amie, Macounette, Sylko, Pitchoune, LeSqual... et Xavier (Dudu pour les intimes). Manquaient Cyril et Supermoquette à l'appel. 

Pour préciser, Dudu n'était même pas un switcher potentiel avant de venir... nous avons donc pris soin de bien le façonner (et lui, de prendre soigneusement des notes)...   Il va donc s'équiper de la panoplie complète du macuser l'année prochaine: iPod mini, iBook, Palm, etc. Tiens j'ai bien envie d'un Palm moi...   Malin ça, Macounette.  :casse: 

Nous avons mangé une excellente fondue au Café Romand (les Foguenne connaissent  ) et terminé la soirée à chercher un bar avec de la place et sans la zique à fond... Pô évident...   

La soirée s'est terminée pour certains d'entre nous chez Pitchoune et LeSqual autour d'une Trappistes Rochefort à présenter les vidéos de «C'est comment devant le Mac...» à Dudu...  

Merci à tous.  

 ... et pas de photos cette fois-ci.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2004)

Je confirme je dois deux chopes à Sylko    :love:


----------



## LeSqual (26 Septembre 2004)

Salut à toutes et tous!  

Même si le gamin a pas fait dans la dentelle, il a passé une très bonne soirée!

Un grand merci & Mille ByzouX :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes et tous!
> 
> Même si le gamin a pas fait dans la dentelle, il a passé une très bonne soirée!
> 
> Un grand merci & Mille ByzouX :love:


z'avez fait de la couture au romand ?  :affraid:


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2004)

Rien de plus à rajouter pour l'instant 
Enfin pas avec ses !$öü£*"@#¢ de claviers 
Je verrai ça une fois rentré


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas grand chose à ajouter.  Nous avons mangé une excellente fondue au Café Romand (les Foguenne connaissent



MiamMiam.   
C'est un endroit très sympa et les fondues....


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Septembre 2004)

Merci encore à tous pour la super soirée que l'on a passée.

Je me réjouis de vous revoir et vous promet d'être plus en forme la prochaine fois!

Bonne soirée et bonne semaine!


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2004)

Bon, là, suis rentré et devant un clavier, disons plus familier, ainsi que plus de temps 

Merci à tous pour ces deux très chouettes rencontres 

C'est un plaisir, par delà les distances, de zapper le virtuel au profit du réel 



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> ...Je me réjouis de vous revoir et vous promet d'être plus en forme la prochaine fois!...


Je reprends la balle au bond pour basculer sur le(s) prochain(s) RV que je vous propose


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

Ce WE des 20 et 21 novembre...
Prêts pour un pot 

Samedi, cela vous irait ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

présent


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> présent



Pas mieux. Je serai là.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

sur proposition d'alain, voilà un coin de rendez-vous :

Bistrot du Flon
rue de Genève 17
1003 Lausanne

021 323 73 71

En face du RdC de la FNAC, qui passent par le Loft   vers 17-18 mais faites pas comme moi qui irai dès 12h pour picoler en paix


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur proposition d'alain, voilà un coin de rendez-vous :
> 
> Bistrot du Flon
> rue de Genève 17
> ...



C'était bien le FreePorc non, pourtant? :casse:  

Bon, ça roule... Vers quelle heure? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien le FreePorc non, pourtant? :casse:
> 
> Bon, ça roule... Vers quelle heure? :love:


lis j'ai édité


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien le FreePorc non, pourtant? :casse:


Pour toi qui a un parking privé, oui, mais les autres 
Au Flon, il y a de la place et même le parking souterrain est bon marché


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi qui a un parking privé, oui, mais les autres
> Au Flon, il y a de la place et même le parking souterrain est bon marché



I was joking...   Le lieu de rendez-vous est parfait. 

Mais, bon, je parquerai quand même à mon parking privé. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lis j'ai édité



Ok, je me pointe à 8 heures samedi matin. :casse:  Don't forget your digital cam... :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

Normalement, je crois que c'est ok pour LeSqual et moi. Et surtout si supermoquette est de la partie! Aaaaah! Le rencontrer! Un rêve qui se réalise!  

Je discute avec LeSqual demain et on vous tient au courant!

Par contre, notre cher acolyte Dudu ne pourra pas venir lui...  Au dernière nouvelle, il était à l'hôpital avec une pneumonie infectieuse... et ça faisait un p'tit moment qu'il était au fond du lit... Bon, le positif, c'est que là, il a décidé d'arrêter de fumer  

A +! :love:


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

Je ne vois pas exactement, où ça se situe, mais je note.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas exactement, où ça se situe, mais je note.



T'as plus ton super-GPS de la mort qui tue dans ta SylkoMobile?


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

Bistrot du Flon
rue de Genève 17
1003 Lausanne

Ici :


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas exactement, où ça se situe, mais je note.


depuis bel-air, au 3ème dealer de coke, tu prend les escaliers qui descendent, tu t'arretes pas au dealers d'héro puis tu traverse le passage clouté et hop dans mes bras


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est bien celui auquel je pensais.

Bon, ben je passerais y faire un p'tit saut, mais pas certain que je puisse rester pour la soirée.


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus ton super-GPS de la mort qui tue dans ta SylkoMobile?



On ne dit plus SylkoMobile. On dit Car of the Year


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit plus SylkoMobile. On dit Car of the Year



Arf, je le savais pourtant...


----------



## molgow (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout si supermoquette est de la partie! Aaaaah! Le rencontrer! Un rêve qui se réalise!


  Pareil 

 Bon j'ai pas bien capté où quand comment, mais un de ces jours quand mon cerveau sera à nouveau opérationnel, je relirais attentivement. :casse: :hosto:


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce WE des 20 et 21 novembre...
> Prêts pour un pot
> 
> Samedi, cela vous irait ?



Hélas non, j'ai le souper de boite ce soir là...   :rose: 

Tant pis... La prochaine fois


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non, j'ai le souper de boite ce soir là...   :rose:
> 
> Tant pis... La prochaine fois



La Migros donc?  Enfin, je te comprends que tu les préfères à nous, à la Migros, sont tous drogués... :casse: 

Mais on est pas mal non plus? Hein?


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit plus SylkoMobile. On dit Car of the Year


Attention aux pneus enflés et jantes démesurées


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, je crois que c'est ok pour LeSqual et moi. Et surtout si supermoquette est de la partie! Aaaaah! Le rencontrer! Un rêve qui se réalise!
> 
> Je discute avec LeSqual demain et on vous tient au courant!
> 
> ...



HéHé...

Ben je répond avant d'en voir discuté...   

On a un méga anniversaire le vendredi soir et une finale de matche aux carte le lundi... donc:

Je pense aussi venir pour boire un pot (de préfèrence samedi soir)... mais de la à tenir toute la soirée?!?  :casse: On verra ce que mon nouveau corps de non fumeur arrive à tenir   :mouais: 

Mais C vrai que si ya SM... on peut pas vraiment louper ça...    :love:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

Et Veejee ? il m'en veut de lu avoir envoyé ma collègue ?    :love:  merci pour elle


----------



## iMax (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La Migros donc?  Enfin, je te comprends que tu les préfères à nous, à la Migros, sont tous drogués... :casse:
> 
> Mais on est pas mal non plus? Hein?



Je suis plus ou moins obligé...  :rose: 

Je vais vous envoyer JK à la place


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plus ou moins obligé...  :rose:
> 
> Je vais vous envoyer JK à la place



Ça roule, balance l'oiseau...


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Il est fort possible qu'il n'y ait pas de souper (dîner) à suivre !
Est on obligé d'en avoir un systématiquement !?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est fort possible qu'il n'y ait pas de souper (dîner) à suivre !
> Est on obligé d'en avoir un systématiquement !?



Non, c'est vrai. On peut faire que boire après tout.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout si supermoquette est de la partie! Aaaaah! Le rencontrer! Un rêve qui se réalise!



Ma pauvre enfant : tu vis tes derniers instants de pureté ! :affraid:


----------



## loudjena (16 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : geniale la Sylkomobile... J'ai pas bien compris a quoi sert le mec au volant !!!



Si, si, c'est pour l'hiver, sur la neige, pour les leçons de carving


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, c'est pour l'hiver, sur la neige, pour les leçons de carving



 :mouais:


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, c'est pour l'hiver, sur la neige, pour les leçons de carving


Et encore, là je te faisais travailler les hanches que sur la neige. Imagine sur une peau d'ours devant ma cheminée. Mouarfffff


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


----------



## J_K (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça roule, balance l'oiseau...



Ouais ouais...
Max m'a dit ce matin, mais je suis pas certain de pouvoir venir... Pour le moment, je reste en stand by!!  

Je repasse plus tard cette semaine et je confirme, je sais pas si je serai sur Lausanne ce WE ou en Alsace... on verra... 

++


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on est sur une pente... glissante...






 



			
				J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais...
> Max m'a dit ce matin, mais je suis pas certain de pouvoir venir... Pour le moment, je reste en stand by!!
> 
> Je repasse plus tard cette semaine et je confirme, je sais pas si je serai sur Lausanne ce WE ou en Alsace... on verra...
> ...



T'es enregistré sur Macg...   Je savais pas... Welcome.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, là je te faisais travailler les hanches que sur la neige. Imagine sur une peau d'ours devant ma cheminée. Mouarfffff



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on est sur une pente... glissante...


Non, Amok était resté coincé sur le télésiège.


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Vivement la blanche...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> :hein:    c déja quoi le sujet ici ???



Oui... on y revient... avant que Golf se pointe...  

Donc pour résumer, pour Chag, il y a une AES samedi prochain du côté de Lausanne. Rendez-vous  et plan , on peut venir te chercher à la gare si tu veux...

Et si LeSqual est pas d'accord de t'héberger...  tu peux venir chez moi, y a aussi la place.


----------



## macVamps (16 Novembre 2004)

- C'est clean et calme ici !
- Ben oui, on est en suisse ici ​


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... on y revient... avant que Golf se pointe...
> 
> Donc pour résumer, pour Chag, il y a une AES samedi prochain du côté de Lausanne. Rendez-vous  et plan , on peut venir te chercher à la gare si tu veux...
> 
> Et si LeSqual est pas d'accord de t'héberger...  tu peux venir chez moi, y a aussi la place.



Il a rien à dire LeSqual :rateau: Alors, tu viens Chag?


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

ben un peu radical le nettoyage... je comprenais plus ou je étais moi     

C'est rentré dans l'ordre... ouf... mais avec ce genre de trucs... on risque de perdre des gens en cours de route....  

alors... souper (diner) ou pas?


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Il a rien à dire LeSqual :rateau: Alors, tu viens Chag?



Je vois le genre... :mouais: 

je pensais pas que elle accepterai un jour les partouzes    

Bon ben si je ne te fais pas peur et que tu es prêt pour une longue nuit blanche...  C'est avec plaisir que tu sera le jambon du sandwich....  :love:


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> je pensais pas que elle accepterai un jour les partouzes
> (..)



Ok j'arrive !!!!  :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (...)C'est avec plaisir que tu sera le jambon du sandwich....  :love:



Je mange pas de porc!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:    

Par contre, faire le biberon me convient tout a fait


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'arrive !!!!  :mouais:



ok pour la nuit mais il t'en coutera:

6 croissants (dont 2 pour toi)   

un peu de ménage....   

le repassage....   

et 5 préservatifs...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je mange pas de porc!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> Par contre, faire le biberon me convient tout a fait



 

Bon, on s'arrangera alors! :rateau:


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Je ne vais pas tarder à affréter un car pour les fraises


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Alors pour résumer, on a...

- Golf
- SuperMoquette
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko 
- Chagregel
- Molgow (?)
- J-K (?)

Sinon, Veejee tu es libre samedi? Et Macounette tu viens nous faire un petit coucou? 

Qui ai-je oublié?


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour résumer, on a...
> 
> - Golf
> - SuperMoquette
> ...



Sympa la liste...   

Mais je sais toujours pas l'heure de rdv au bistrot ?

Et si ya un repas après ou pas?

PS: c'est où "les fraises" ??? une autres AES mini???


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Suffit de remonter un peu le sujet...  Pour le repas après ça n'est pas officiellement prévu, mais on peut s'organiser si certains sont tentés. C'est vrai que ça pourrait être sympa. Le Café de l'Evêché par exemple? Si vous avez des propositions, pas trop chère. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur proposition d'alain, voilà un coin de rendez-vous :
> 
> Bistrot du Flon
> rue de Genève 17
> ...


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de remonter un peu le sujet...  Pour le repas après ça n'est pas officiellement prévu, mais on peut s'organiser si certains sont tentés. C'est vrai que ça pourrait être sympa. Le Café de l'Evêché par exemple? Si vous avez des propositions, pas trop chère.



OK merci...

C qui qui veut souper??? :  

SM (?)
Golf (?)
Webo (?)
Chagregel & LeSqual & Pitchoune (?)   
Molgow (?)
iMax & J.F.K (?) 
...


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais je sais toujours pas l'heure de rdv au bistrot ?


Dis moi, le poisson rouge, t'es pas un peu bras cassés toi 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> PS: c'est où "les fraises" ??? une autres AES mini???


Continue et tu découvriras 
T'en veux pour 6, 12 ou 24 heures de cueillette  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, le poisson rouge, t'es pas un peu bras cassés toi
> 
> 
> Continue et tu découvriras
> T'en veux pour 6, 12 ou 24 heures de cueillette  :love:



Je crois que j'ai pigé... :rose:   

Ben LeSqual il a effectivement bobo le bras... alors je crois que je vais encore attendre pour aller à la ceuillette!!! et lorsque j'aurais décidé d'y aller... je le ferais savoir et j'espère que j'en raménerai des kilos!!!!    :rateau:


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> OK merci...
> 
> C qui qui veut souper??? :



SM (?)
golf : non
Webo (?)
Chagregel & LeSqual & Pitchoune (?)   
Molgow (?)
iMax & J.F.K (?)


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

SM (?)
golf : non
Webo (?)
Chagregel & LeSqual & Pitchoune (?)   
Molgow (?)
iMax & J.F.K (?)

ok ... golf... je pense que c que tu as qqch après... ??

ça veut dire que tu nous quitte vers quel heure? 

(c'est juste pour savoir les 2 horaires: bistrot de 17h à   ?h  et soupé de  ?h à  comme vous le sentez..) c comme une équation... sauf que il manque une inconnue (ou un nain connu /ou une charmante inconnue) pour la résoudre! (l'équation et non pas la charmante inconnue) bon...   :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

SM (?)
golf : non
Webo : à voir avec les autres mais partant
Chagregel & LeSqual & Pitchoune (?)   
Molgow (?)
iMax & J.F.K (?)



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ok ... golf... je pense que c que tu as qqch après... ??



Non, c'est parce qu'il en a marre de voir nos tronches, banane... 

Bon, si on est peu à vouloir aller manger samedi soir, on peut en discuter tous ensemble le soir même.


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

SM (?)
golf : non
Webo : à voir avec les autres mais partant
Chagregel & LeSqual & Pitchoune (?)   
Molgow (?)
iMax & J.F.K (?)






_Bon, si on est peu à vouloir aller manger samedi soir, on peut en discuter tous ensemble le soir même._ 

ouais... sauf que moi si je mange pas et que au bistrot on rest juska 21h... je grignotte un truc avant.... et si on décide sur place... ben ceux qui mangent pas et qui arrivent chez eux à 21h30... y vont avoir creux* au ventre  

* il y a des mots à éviter ici


----------



## chagregel (17 Novembre 2004)

Bon mais moi c'est pas encore sur à 100% hein? 

Le truc c'est qu'il me reste 50  Euros pour finir le mois    :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais moi c'est pas encore sur à 100% hein?
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'il me reste 50  Euros pour finir le mois    :hein:



ben cache les ds un coin... et n'y touche plus....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais moi c'est pas encore sur à 100% hein?
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'il me reste 50  Euros pour finir le mois    :hein:



Surtout qu'il ne faut pas oublier les péages... Un peu plus de 20 euros à l'aller entre Genève et Grenoble, et pareil au retour... :hein: Alors que pour monter en Belgique, ça me coûte à peine plus de 10 euros à l'aller... :hein:  :hein: 

Bon, tiens nous au courant.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2004)

18h ca va etre short, samedi, on organise un congrès, j'espère que vous boirez lentement que je puisse vous choper, hein ?


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 18h ca va etre short, samedi, on organise un congrès, j'espère que vous boirez lentement que je puisse vous choper, hein ?



tu vas pas nous abandonner une 2ème fois???    

moi je vais monter à Chemin si ça continue....


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (c'est juste pour savoir les 2 horaires: bistrot de 17h à   ?h  et soupé de  ?h ...


Ben, on voit qu'il est suisse celui là  :rateau: 
Mais laisses toi vivre un peu  

[A moins que !...
...c'est LA soirée de l'année :affraid: Faut que tu sois rentré à quelle heure ?]​



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 18h ca va etre short, samedi, on organise un congrès, j'espère que vous boirez lentement que je puisse vous choper, hein ?


On t'attendra jusqu'à plus soif


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, on voit qu'il est suisse celui là  :rateau:



Ben je m'en suis jamais caché...    :love: 

Et demande à Pitchoune.... moi y faut que ce soit tout bien réglé au départ!!!   

Et souvent après ça change....:sick:  :casse:  mais ça ça me dérange moins....


----------



## molgow (17 Novembre 2004)

Normalement, ça doit jouer, je pourrais venir, mais il faut pas me compter parmi vous pour manger (sauf si c'est un sandwich à la gare  )


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, ça doit jouer, je pourrais venir, mais il faut pas me compter parmi vous pour manger (sauf si c'est un sandwich à la gare  )



Bonne idée le sandwich...    

Mais pas à la gare...  :mouais:


----------



## molgow (17 Novembre 2004)

Ils font des bons sandwich dans le hall d'entrée de la gare pourtant :love:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ils font des bons sandwich dans le hall d'entrée de la gare pourtant :love:


ouais...   

Mais c glauque comme endroit la gare... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ouais...
> 
> Mais c glauque comme endroit la gare... :mouais:



Le fraisier a l'air pas mal glauque aussi... Je vous en sers une grosse cuillère?...


----------



## molgow (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais c glauque comme endroit la gare... :mouais:


 Ah non pas d'accord ! C'est sympa la gare, y a toujours du monde qui passe, y a plein d'animation, de mouvement. C'est un lieu très vivant. 

  En plus, le soir tard, il y a parfois des gens qui chante, preuve que c'est un lieu joyeux


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah non pas d'accord ! C'est sympa la gare, y a toujours du monde qui passe,



Et qui s'arrête pas  et qui te dise meme pas merde...  :hein: 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> y a plein d'animation, de mouvement. C'est un lieu très vivant.



ouais...   




			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> En plus, le soir tard, il y a parfois des gens qui chante, preuve que c'est un lieu joyeux



Alors là... moi jetrouve plutot que le soir c'est bagarre et racket.... mais bon...
 :mouais: 

Allez... sans rancune....


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

Dis donc le merlan t'a fini de foutre le bronx ici, je ne vais plus attendre Liège pour te botter le Q


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc le merlan t'a fini de foutre le bronx ici, je ne vais plus attendre Liège pour te botter le Q



scuzer moi Monsieur.....  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

voilà... je sors sur la pointe des pieds.....

Bye bye 



Hop la, pas si vite, non, non, ben over , tss


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2004)

Veejee ne sera pas des nôtres [j'avais complètement zappé  :rose: ] samedi, il sera en mission ultra secrète pour MacGé à Londres


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

ça va être serré serré mais je promet de courir, histoir ed'êtr a temps pour biser pitchoune, mais après golf


----------



## molgow (18 Novembre 2004)

Bon, c'est quand et où finalement ?
Au bistrot du Flon samedi ? à quelle heure ?


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça va être serré serré mais je promet de courir, histoir ed'êtr a temps pour biser pitchoune, mais après golf



:rose:  :rose: Me réjouis déjà! :love:


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et Macounette tu viens nous faire un petit coucou?


 Ce serait avec plaisir mais samedi prochain, je peux pas... 
 Amusez-vous bien et n'oubliez pas les photos... dire que je vais rater supermoquette et chagregel ...


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait avec plaisir mais samedi prochain, je peux pas...
> Amusez-vous bien et n'oubliez pas les photos... dire que je vais rater supermoquette et chagregel ...



Ah bon, c'est sûr, tu viens Chag?! Faut juste nous prévenir avant de partir, histoire qu'on puisse t'expliquer où on habite!


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est quand et où finalement ?
> Au bistrot du Flon samedi ? à quelle heure ?


Un suisse fainéant !!!
Tiens, c'est par ici


----------



## J_K (19 Novembre 2004)

Hello hello

 Bon je ne sais pas qui centralise les participants, mais vous pouvez m'ajouter à la liste, hélas, je re-confirme que iMax ne sera pas de la partie...

 Quelle heure le RDV?

 ++


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Hello hello
> 
> Bon je ne sais pas qui centralise les participants, mais vous pouvez m'ajouter à la liste, hélas, je re-confirme que iMax ne sera pas de la partie...
> 
> ...



T'es aussi fénéant que les autres toi...   Juste au-dessus... et au-dessous...  Le rendez-vous est plutôt à 18 heures qu'à 17. 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Un suisse fainéant !!!
> Tiens, c'est par ici



C'est clair?


----------



## J_K (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est clair?


 Absolument parfait, demain sur le coup des 17h30...

 Bon je viens de réceptionner mon PowerBook, je vous quitte, j'en ai pour un petit moment à tout déballer...


----------



## iMax (19 Novembre 2004)

Si vous finissez tard, c'est possible que je vous rejoigne à la toute fin... A voir.
J'appelerai JK ou Olivier le cas échéant. 

Amusez vous bien, je compte sur vous pour faire plein de photos à ma place


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2004)

faudra me contacter par le web demain, je pourrai pas atteindre mon bureau


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

Puisque vous allez à Flon, une manière sympa de passer la soirée     :casse:


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Puisque vous allez à Flon, une manière sympa de passer la soirée     :casse:



J'en reviens... En sortant du MAD, j'ai voulu aller y faire quelques glissades... Malheureusement, la glace n'était pas faite.... 

Enfin bon, ça m'a évité de me péter qqchose


----------



## J_K (20 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Amusez vous bien, je compte sur vous pour faire plein de photos à ma place


Serait-il possible que tu me prête l'EOS  ????


----------



## sylko (20 Novembre 2004)

Nous avons raté quelque chose qui devait être sympa!


----------



## molgow (20 Novembre 2004)

Bon je sais pas si je vais venir finalement. Je suis vraiment trop naze ce matin. J'ai fait trop le con hier soir.. pas bon ça.. à part pour l'infirmière qui était sympa :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais pas si je vais venir finalement. Je suis vraiment trop naze ce matin. J'ai fait trop le con hier soir.. pas bon ça.. à part pour l'infirmière qui était sympa :sick:



  Qu'est-ce que t'as encore fait?   Tu t'es viandé sur la patinoire du Flon?  Tu veux pas venir nous raconter ça ce soir?  



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons raté quelque chose qui devait être sympa!





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Puisque vous allez à Flon, une manière sympa de passer la soirée     :casse:





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, ça m'a évité de me péter qqchose



Ou de te prendre une amende.   

Sinon, toujours sans nouvelle de Chag...


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible que tu me prête l'EOS  ????



:mouais:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

Alors, cette AES, c'était bien ? 

De mon coté, je viens de rentrer et je suis pas prêt de dormir  :rateau:


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> De mon coté, je viens de rentrer et je suis pas prêt de dormir  :rateau:


 Comment elle s'appelle ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, cette AES, c'était bien ?
> 
> De mon coté, je viens de rentrer et je suis pas prêt de dormir  :rateau:



Oui, très sympa.  Etaient présents Golf et son amie, Pitchoune flanquée de son Squal,  Sylko, J-K et moi-même. 

Pitchoune attendra encore pour rencontrer Supermoquette (ça vaut mieux dira Amok  )... mais ma foi, les stars, les vedettes savent se faire désirer.  Pour une partie d'entre nous, la soirée s'est terminée au Tacos Bar au Flon à Lausanne. Ambiance sympa, même si l'orchestre... :hein: Nous avons perdu J-K en route, enfin, il est allé rejoindre ses amis.  On ne l'a plus revu...   

On a ensuite fini au Cep à Vevey avec  Sylko... qui a eu fort à faire avec une bande de jeunes petits cons (footballeurs?) forts avinés.   Mais heureusement, aidés par le sifflet de la serveuse et «Papy» Sylko (dixit les jeunes p'tits cons), nous les avons matés en ordre. 

Enfin, c'était sympa... Et la dernière bière.... ouch.... :hein:  :hein:   C'était quel nom déjà?  

PS: pour Pitchoune, j'ai appelé la fourrière, une voiture noire gênait le passage sur la chaussée.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, très sympa.  Etaient présents Golf et son amie, Pitchoune flanquée de son Squal,  Sylko, J-K et moi-même.



Avec pitchoune on a vu SM !!!! il se cachait le coquin... il nous épiait.... on a les preuves photographique!




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, c'était sympa... Et la dernière bière.... ouch.... :hein:  :hein:   C'était quel nom déjà?



Le nom: "Blonde de Noël" à 10° (ça pête la tronche, de la brasserie Caulier en Belgique. C'est là que ils font la "Bon Secours" aussi)

Et c vrai que c'était une bonne soirée!    et aussi que malgrés les petits cons..... Vevey c quand meme plus agréable pour se retrouver et essayer de se parler en se comprenant (entendant)    voilà... c dit c fait    :love: 

Vivement la prochaine!!!!! (sur Vevey...)


----------



## J_K (21 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> (...) Nous avons perdu J-K en route, enfin, il est allé rejoindre ses amis.  On ne l'a plus revu...  (...)



Je dois avouer que même moi je ne me suis pas rendu compte vers où je me laissais embarquer...
Mais en fait on a fini au-dessus (et non au dessous!!!) de la scène, dans le lounge VIP, une copine l'avait réservé pour son anni... 

Bref désolé d'avoir disparu si brusquement...

Sinon, en effet, soirée géniale, tu as manqué quelque chose iMax 

++


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2004)

Je regrette vraiment de pas avoir eu la forme pour venir 

J'espère que vous avez fait quelques photos ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait on a fini au-dessus (et non au dessous!!!) de la scène, dans le lounge VIP, une copine l'avait réservé pour son anni...



La brune qui jouait au billard? 



			
				J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bref désolé d'avoir disparu si brusquement...
> 
> Sinon, en effet, soirée géniale, tu as manqué quelque chose iMax
> 
> ++



C'est nous... on t'as laissé seul dans les tréfonds de ce bar sordide et lugubre...  



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette vraiment de pas avoir eu la forme pour venir
> 
> J'espère que vous avez fait quelques photos ?



 C'était soirée no-photos pour moi hier soir.


----------



## J_K (21 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La brune qui jouait au billard?



Nan une autre encore...   :rateau:



			
				WebOlivier a dit:
			
		

> C'est nous... on t'as laissé seul dans les tréfonds de ce bar sordide et lugubre...



Oh ce bar, ca va encore...



			
				WebOlivier a dit:
			
		

> C'était soirée no-photos pour moi hier soir.



Mais je crois que LeSqual en a pris quelques unes... faut les lui demander :love:

++


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mais je crois que LeSqual en a pris quelques unes... faut les lui demander :love:
> 
> ++



Avec l'appareil à Pitchoune....   

J'attends donc comme vous...    :love:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en effet, soirée géniale, tu as manqué quelque chose iMax



Possible...  :rose: 

N'empêche que je me suis quand même bien éclaté :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Possible...  :rose:
> 
> N'empêche que je me suis quand même bien éclaté :rateau:



C'était quoi le thème de la soirée?


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

Non, c'était pas ça 

Qu'importe, on est resté que jusqu'à 23h30 et on a bougé dans un endroit plus festif avant de rentrer vers 3h


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2004)

vu le nombre de fois ou elle apparait, je pense que imax est amoureux


----------



## J_K (21 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre de fois ou elle apparait, je pense que imax est amoureux



Dans ce cas je le suis aussi... GRRRRRRRRRRRRR iMax, tu ne l'auras pas avant moi...


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

T'as tout faux Mackie, ce n'est pas Krystel 

Tu ne regardes même pas le bon album


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas je le suis aussi... GRRRRRRRRRRRRR iMax, tu ne l'auras pas avant moi...



On parie ?


----------



## J_K (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout faux Mackie, ce n'est pas Krystel
> 
> Tu ne regardes même pas le bon album



Nan c'est alors la brune de hier soir, je dis ca pour que l'équipe de hier remette un visage sur cette fille se prénomant fa***...

N'est-ce pas iMax?  



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> On parie ?



Quand tu veux...


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2004)

j'aime bien ma merde


----------



## J_K (21 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ma merde



C'est vrai que tu as l'air assez doué pour ça...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Avec pitchoune on a vu SM !!!! il se cachait le coquin... il nous épiait.... on a les preuves photographique!


oh p'tain j'espère pas   désolé de pas avoir appelé pour avertir, mais à la fin du congrès, comment dire, une sorte de glissade, enfin je préfère pas trouver le bon mot  à fait que, enfin, si vous voyez ma tête


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette vraiment de pas avoir eu la forme pour venir
> 
> J'espère que vous avez fait quelques photos ?


2 fois que je te loupe, je crois que je vais venir te faire ta fête à satellite


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh p'tain j'espère pas   désolé de pas avoir appelé pour avertir, mais à la fin du congrès, comment dire, une sorte de glissade, enfin je préfère pas trouver le bon mot  à fait que, enfin, si vous voyez ma tête



Hahahahah! Voilà la photo que tout le monde attend! Attention, roulements de tambours!


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2 fois que je te loupe, je crois que je vais venir te faire ta fête à satellite


  Satellite ?! c'est quoi ça ?!


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre de fois ou elle apparait, je pense que imax est amoureux



Sans avoir lu ton post... j'ai pensé exactement la meme chose!!!    :love:  :love:  :love: 

Sacré PETITE cochonne!!!    attention au detournement de mineur!  :rateau:

Satellite c un bar à l'EPFL...... :mouais:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

On avait de quoi s'amuser en début de soirée   

Ça va plaire à mackie ça


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On avait de quoi s'amuser en début de soirée
> 
> Ça va plaire à mackie ça



p'tain le gros poisson bleu à gauche!!!!     :affraid:   

y vit dans quel lac??????   


 

Mais je comprends pas en qui il doir plaire à Mackie ce gars????    

Ok... je reviens plus tard..... quoi ... je sors..?? ! ok... :rose:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre de fois ou elle apparait, je pense que imax est amoureux



9 mois après, je suis toujours aussi content de cette photo  

Mackie, t'as du voir les autres... 

La dernière en date que j'ai prise, c'est celle-là.


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> p'tain le gros poisson bleu à gauche!!!!     :affraid:
> 
> y vit dans quel lac??????



Aucune idée, je le connais que de vue


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 9 mois après, je suis toujours aussi content de cette photo
> 
> Mackie, t'as du voir les autres...
> 
> La dernière en date que j'ai prise, c'est celle-là.



moi aime bien les petits seins.... (en général...  )  :rose:


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sacré PETITE cochonne!!!    attention au detournement de mineur!  :rateau:


  Attention... ça peut valoir 5 an de prison...  

  PS: tu veux pas l'amener à une AES ta "copine" au top rouge et aux chaines autour du cou ?! :love:


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi aime bien les petits seins.... (en général...  )  :rose:


 Et voilà! Encore le début d'une future dispute de couple online avec Pitchoune. 
 Pourtant, moi je trouve pas que Pitchoune ait des petits seins.


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sacré PETITE cochonne!!!    attention au detournement de mineur!  :rateau:



C'est bon, elle a à peine moins que moi 

D'autant plus que j'avais pas 18 ans quand j'ai pris la première photo


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, moi je trouve pas que Pitchoune ait des petits seins.



 :love: Merci! :love:


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà! Encore le début d'une future dispute de couple online avec Pitchoune.
> Pourtant, moi je trouve pas que Pitchoune ait des petits seins.



bon...    :rose:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

A cet age là, c'est comme le vin et le whisky en fût, ça se bonifie avec le temps


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> A cet age là, c'est comme le vin et le whisky en fût, ça se bonifie avec le temps



Tu l'as dégustes au jour le jour ou juste tu l'as photographie au jour le jour ?


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2004)

Je me contente de la photographier.... 

Elle aime ça


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je me contente de la photographier....
> 
> Elle aime ça



Ca commence comme ca et ca finit ....  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> :love: Merci! :love:




Bien, bien. Je pense qu'il faut un avis totalement impartial. Visiblement il y a désaccord sur la question. Afin de vous rendre service, je propose que la dénommée Pitchoune me passe par mail une image de l'objet (enfin, des...) de la contreverse, de face et de profil. 

Je pense de plus que vous n'êtes pas en état de juger, vu la collection de références en votre possession. Ce n'est pas parce que vous reluquez comme des castors, couchés sur le ventre et votre pauvre corps en accent circonflexe à peine esquissé vos copines de classe dans le petit bain que vos commentaires sont valables ! 

Pitchoune ! Au rapport !  Ton frère est d'accord, en plus : c'est mon obligé !


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence comme ca et ca finit ....



... Comme ca aussi, bande de vantards ! 

A la prochaine AES, je viens faire un peu le ménage en suisse, parce que là j'ai l'impression que tout part à volo. Entre les gamines de 12 ans qui se couvrent de chaines et portent des colliers antipuces et l'iMax qui fait le craneur parce qu'il agite son engin flasheur sous le nez des jeunes filles, il y a du travail.


Web'O, on ne peut vraiment pas te faire confiance !


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On avait de quoi s'amuser en début de soirée
> 
> Ça va plaire à mackie ça



uniquement si les oranges sont fraîchement pressé


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Comme ca aussi, bande de vantards !



Que veux tu on est jeune ...


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu on est jeune ...



un jour viendra où tu sauras que ne plus être jeune ne signifie pas necessairement être vieux, jeune impudent !


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> un jour viendra où tu sauras que ne plus être jeune ne signifie pas necessairement être vieux, jeune impudent !



et encore, il a pas dit jeune con


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et encore, il pas dit jeune con



Ca ne veut rien dire, ca : il y a aussi de vieux cons


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne veut rien dire, ca : il y a aussi de vieux cons



tu parle pour toi ?  vite un piège a loup


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien. Je pense qu'il faut un avis totalement impartial. Visiblement il y a désaccord sur la question. Afin de vous rendre service, je propose que la dénommée Pitchoune me passe par mail une image de l'objet (enfin, des...) de la contreverse, de face et de profil.
> 
> Pitchoune ! Au rapport !  Ton frère est d'accord, en plus : c'est mon obligé !



 Je refuse!!!!!!!!!!!  

 :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2004)

J'ai déplacé les messages qui suvaient ici , le bar est plus approprié.  J'aurais pu en prendre plus mais bon, il fallait trancher, pardon scinder la discussion.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déplacé les messages qui suvaient ici , le bar est plus approprié.  J'aurais pu en prendre plus mais bon, il fallait trancher, pardon scinder la discussion.



Sage décision.   Et pour éviter que Golf fasse une attaque en arrivant chez lui ce soir... 

Merci encore pour la soirée de hier soir.  On remet ça dans deux semaines, avec un quotient-boisson... multiplié par 10...  Comment ça? Par 100?  :rateau: 

 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sage décision.   Et pour éviter que Golf fasse une attaque en arrivant chez lui ce soir...
> 
> Merci encore pour la soirée de hier soir.  On remet ça dans deux semaines, avec un quotient-boisson... multiplié par 10...  Comment ça? Par 100?  :rateau:
> 
> :love:



En fin de compte je vais peut être me décider à venir moi


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte je vais peut être me décider à venir moi



You're welcome.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte je vais peut être me décider à venir moi



En voilà une bonne idée!!!     :love:


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Et pour éviter que Golf fasse une attaque en arrivant chez lui ce soir...
> 
> Merci encore pour la soirée de hier soir.  On remet ça dans deux semaines, avec un quotient-boisson... multiplié par 10...  Comment ça? Par 100?  :rateau: ...


Hello, Bonsoir Mes P'itits Suisses Préférés...

Ce n'est pas le pb de faire une attaque ou pas 
C'est le très simple fait du respect des autres 
Il y a des gens qui dépensent du temps et des fonds pour le simple plaisir de rencontrer les autres, d'aller vers eux, de sortir du virtuel pour bâtir quelque chose de plus sérieux et de durable.
Ces mêmes gens prennent encore le temps de revenir ici pour faire connaître ces rencontres, les proposer aux autres et leur offrir des moments de convivialité.
Je ne laisserai donc pas quelques personnes semer la zizanie dans ces échanges ./
Amicalement à tous 
golf


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hahahahah! Voilà la photo que tout le monde attend! Attention, roulements de tambours!


Mouarf, tu t'es fait piéger


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2004)

Et m**de...je serais bien venu vider quelques fûts de bières avec vous...

Pour la prochaine fois... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2004)

Il suffit que je soie KO un dimanche pour que vous postiez des photos de moi, vengeance


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit que je soie KO un dimanche pour que vous postiez des photos de moi, vengeance



Vu l'état dans lequel on t'a surpris samedi soir...(voir photo), je comprends que tu aies été KO dimanche!!!    :rateau:  :sick:


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous!

Pour les photos, je vous demande juste un peu de patience! Je vous donnerai le lien dès que je l'ai!

Merci et à +!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Pour les photos, je vous demande juste un peu de patience! Je vous donnerai le lien dès que je l'ai!
> 
> Merci et à +!



Je remonte, pour pas qu'on oublie...  Alors?  Ces photos?  Pour Noël?


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Elles sont prêtes... faut juste qu'elle donne le lien.... elle a oublié... mais à ta place je bringuerai pas trop.... parce que y en a une de toi....

elle est terrible!!!!!!!


 :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:   :affraid:  

Ps: de Sylko ausi d'ailleurs....


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte, pour pas qu'on oublie...  Alors?  Ces photos?  Pour Noël?



Coucou! 

Je pense que j'aurai largement le temps de tout faire durant le trajet ce samedi!  Donc, dès que j'ai accès à internet, je balance tout sur mon site!

Désolée du retard, mais c'est la fin de l'année... et y a beaucoup de boulot à cette période (en plus des apéros :rateau: )

Bonne nuit! :sleep:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Et la mise en ligne des photos


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et la mise en ligne des photos



Ça s'appelle du mobbing ça   

je suis en train de mettre mon site à jour


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Décembre 2004)

Ça y est! voilà le lien  

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est! voilà le lien
> 
> Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre



Ça va, rien de trop compromettant...


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2004)

HAHAHA


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2004)

JK, c'est un bout de Nico à gauche de la photo ? 

Et la brune du billard dont parlait Olivier quelques pages en arrière, c'était Fanny ?


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Ah, çà, c'est vrai qu'après Liège, voir le WebO hypnotisé par un bock, c'est de la petite bière


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Mouala, les Flash'ÆS Lausanne, c'est fini pour 2004 

Rendez vous pour de nouvelles aventures en 2005


----------

